# (x-post) Tired of being Fat, so i signed up for XTERRA - tips?



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Fellow clydes, spilling some guts here, likely in an attempt to self motivate so just ignore this thread unless you can offer guidance or have been in this situation.

So, for about the past oh, say 20 years, I've rationalized being fat with the fact I'm a pretty strong rider, and in my teens/20's a decent athelete. Regardless of my gut, man boobs, and blocky build, I could always "hang", with guys much skinnier and appearing more fit than I.

Part of this is I have naturally good endurance, and a high threshold for pain. Coupled with an attitude that I just don't ever quit. If I'm on the bike, I can turn the pedals.

That said, I'm 5'10, and currently 220lbs again (my high 12 years ago was 242, my low 4 years ago was 202). I can carry more weight as I have a large bone structure and a fair amount of muscle under the FAT.

I should weigh 185-195 realistically, 200 should be maintainable.

So... I signed up for an off-road triathalon since my years of riding always allow me to basically fall out of bed and ride 20 miles even if I take 2 months off.

Got into the pool yesterday with the kids and had to hold the side after 100 freaking yards, I mean, I was hurting. (Yet I can go to spin class and tear it up without problem...)

I've got a bit of IT band syndrome so I rationalize not running. My wife tells me it's because the first time I run I go out and go 3 miles to prove I can run. Then my hip and knee hurt like hell and I quit running.

So, I turn 35 this year. I'm fat. I took a higher stress job 2 years ago. I've been to the ER with chest pain (cleared), had multiple tests run since I now feel my PVC's. It's likely stress as I've cleared all the damn tests. I'm on low dose BP and Cholesterol meds. Some of it's heredity, most of it is eating/stress/weight.

I like my job on some levels, but love my kids more. I can't rationalize my ability to go out and "hang" with more fit guys as me being fit. It's me being nuts with some competitiveness and years of a base.

So, I've got until may 20th to get prepared to swim 1/2 mile in a cold lake, ride 13 miles, and trail run 4 miles.

I can fall out of bed and survive the 13 mile ride, but the acutal fear of drowning should be good motivation I figure to really hit the pool. The hope that I don't trash my knees should motivate me to train properly for the run.

I'm tired of being the guy that gets told "if you lost 20 lbs, you would be an ass kicker on the bike" (common comment I get on mtb group rides).

I'm tired of being out of town for work (currently sitting in an airport), rationalizing the cheeseburger because I'm on the road, and I'll go to spin this week.

So, the fear of drowning should help. My question this this... anyone out there that can really recommend a good training program/book that will focus on the swim, and gradually getting ready for the run?

My thought is Swim 2-3 times a week is possible as it's low contact?

Spin/Ride? 2-3 times?

Run 1-2?

Suppose I should post this in the training section now that I've droned on...

Thanks for any tips. - GG


----------



## IwantCake (Sep 25, 2004)

this sounds kind of just like me, but I'm slow and weak on rides. 

I wanted to do an Xterra, but I'm still too scared. maybe one later in the year if I can get my endurance up. 

I'm 6'4" and weigh about 252lbs right now, in December I was 264lbs. I decided I want to do a Tri before I turn 30 in October. been jogging some and have done one swim, about 8 minutes straight. lol I plan on doing my first one on Memorial Day and it's a baby, not even sprint. 200 yard swim / 8.5 mile ride / 2 mile run. 

my plan is to just deal with the swim, 200 yards isn't that far anyway, and it's a in a pool. I can cheat if neccessary.  I was gonna try and start a swimming routine maybe the first of March though, just more exercise, maybe 2 days a week. an open swim would be intimidating, but I think the drowning thing should be motivating. :thumbsup: 

the bike I can deal with... for some reason I don't have half the problems on my road bike, compared to my mtn. my it's the momentum from my extra cushion. 

the jogging has been my biggest challenge though... I always joked about the only reason to run is if someone was chasing you. I've been trying to go atleast 3 times a week, but for some reason I have been struggling to get in 2. most of the tips I've read so far is to do intervals. I run about 10 minutes, walk a few and then run another 10 minutes or so. I haven't really been paying any attention to my distance yet, I'm sure I would be super disappointed anyway. intervals are really helping me get my endurance up though...

happy training and fat loss. :thumbsup: 

JW


----------



## ChuckHubbert (Jan 6, 2007)

*Great story...*

It is almost always encouraging to me to read other stories... Here's a little bit of mine.

I'm 46, and 290 lbs. I'm down 30 since the first part of December when I started Weight Watchers and jogging a Couch-to-5k program. 2007 is the year when I adopt a more active lifestyle. When I lose 4 more pounds, I am buying a MTB. I have plans to commute 20 miles round-trip 2x / week. My boys and I are planning a 150+ bike trip in August. I am running a 5k race on March 31, another in June or July, and a 10k in September.

The last couple of weeks, I have had a sick daydream of trying a duathlon in the fall.

Planning and training for events like these keep me going.


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

Can't really suggest a good training program, as I SUCK at running. I hate it. 

I can however commend you on your effort and wish you good luck!


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

I was on a local swim team when I was younger (although I rarely swim now aside from scuba diving) and I remember that when we started, swimming was tough. The thing is swimming uses muscles and movements that you don't use in every day life, so even if you are in great shape and you don't swim much, swimming will be difficult. It just takes practice to get better. It's like riding - every yard makes you stronger. So there is no secret to being a better swimmer aside from just getting out there and swimming.

I despise running so I don't do it either, so I'm no help there.. Personally, I hate not being able to coast down hills when running. I mean, why go up if you can't enjoy going back down, right?


----------



## jyeager (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's what I recommend...The good news is that your weight is not much of a disadvantage in the water. Yes, swim 2-4 times per week. Go ahead and start with intervals. Swim 100m intervals back to back until you've done 1/2 mile (and I do not mean to swim fast/hard...I just know that from where you are starting that's all you can do). Add 100m extra each week until you are up to 1 mile. At some point in there you will be able to switch to 200m intervals, then 400 and so on. 
Your stroke and breathing will improve on their own with practice, but if you can sign up for a couple of personal swim lessons you would be well ahead of the game. Technique is more important in swimming than in cycling or running.

As for running, start with 1 (just one!) 10 minute mile. You can do that as many days each week as your schedule and body allows. If that hurts, wait until it's better and do it again. Get very good shoes if you don't already have them! Budget $100 and go to a running-specific store and ask for shoes that provide cushion for heavy runners.

Once you are running a few days a week for 1 mile, you can add distance in 1/2 mile increments. Do not increase the pace until you are chugging along for 5 miles. I'm suggesting this approach to give your connective tissue time to adapt. I know you are in good enough shape to go farther/faster, but it wouldn't be wise.

I suggest that you de-emphasize the cycling during this time. Cycle when you can't run due to sore legs, or when the 1 mile wasn't enough workout. Since you can show up race-day and ride you'll want to focus on the other sports.

And don't worry if you have to walk/jog the run portion. Half the competitors will walk at some point in the race anyway.


----------



## ryando (Jul 11, 2006)

Check out this walk-to-run program to safely get into running. It works

http://www.sportmedbc.com/Content/InTraining/Programs/Run10kIntro.asp


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

ryando said:


> Check out this walk-to-run program to safely get into running. It works
> 
> http://www.sportmedbc.com/Content/InTraining/Programs/Run10kIntro.asp


I second this... I used a different program, but the premise is the same. Being 240ish and in decent CV shape, I cannonballed into running. A couple of weeks in and I was developing shinsplints, my knees, hips, back, everything, hurt. I dialed the intensity waaaayyy down and started over again on a beginners program... slowly building up. It was early December when I dialed it back, now I am up to 3 mile training runs 3X a week and doing it pain free. I'm just now getting to the point where the runs feel like an acceptable workout. Cycling doesn't translate well (at least in my case) to preparing you for the beating that us big guys take on the pavement. Ease into it. You have plenty of time to get into shape for the run.

Swimming, you are going to have to ask somebody else.

As for the cycling, I'll echo what was mentioned earlier... if you will have no problems with the bike, focus on the other events. Run 3 times a week, Swim 3 times a week.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I was 6 foot and 225

i changed my diet.........started eating a can of soup for breakfast (220 calories)....for lunch I would eat my big meal....dinner would be a salad...I lost 23 pounds complete take off pounds......

also join a gym and work out.....I like the elipitical and then lift weights....it is nice to take your shirt off and the girlfriend say wow


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

*I second the slow start on running.*

I am 6'2" and 215 lbs, so not quite as big...but I ramped up to running too quickly to try to keep up with my 1/2 marathon wife. Just when i thought I was hitting my stride, I had a major foot injury at 7 miles in my training routine. Almost stress fractured my foot...honestly, I don't know how to qualify a doc telling me I "almost" stress fractured. I just know it hurt like hell and I couldn't even walk straight on it for 3 weeks:madman: . Us larger guys really have to watch the repetitive impact exercises and build up to distance slowly. Running uses tendons and ligaments that just need to be strengthened over time. Get up too fast and you will hurt yourself, think you can't run, and give up.

Begin running one mile at a time, for three times a week and be sure to stretch before and after. Build up no more than 1/2 mile each week, so you could be doing 2-3 miles a weekday in about 6 weeks and on Saturdays you can usually begin halving your total weekday mileage after you are running pain free. If you are having pain after a run in the hip, knee, or ankle, slow down in speed and mileage. Go to a running store and get fitted for a good pair of running shoes. Good running shoes for your body shape and running style will save you from un-necessary injury and help you feel more coordinated in your run too. The guys at a good running store may charge $20 more for a shoe than payless, but you will know you are getting the right shoe, and often if it doesn't work out they will let you exchange it even after using it for a couple weeks.

Check out coolrunning.com , there is a newbie section with Cto5K training plans galore. Even though you consider yourself an athlete, treat running or any repetitive impact sport as if you have never exercised before.

Swimming, I did the same thing as you. I swam 4 lenghts of the pool and started to feel out of breath. after 8 I was done. Using muscles in ways they aren't used to when biking, playing hoops, football etc.... All those sports allow you some down time between plays, coasting downhills. Start with short distances and add a lap or two each week.

Take pride in your effort and don't feel like a sissy when you get passed by a little girl in the pool or a 70 year old on the running path. Believe me they will be pleased to see a big guy working it off. I ran in a race in N. Michigan in September and the second place overall finish was a 72 year old guy:skep: (I think he was on viagra or something)! I was pleased that I took 5th in the 30-35 year old range, but this 72 year old could run circles around me.

Keep your eyes on the prize. I have been exercising regularly for the last 8 years now and have never felt better in my life. Granted my weight could be down by another 12-15 lbs, but my wife runs a custom bakery...and well, you know.....I loves my sweets. My heart rate, cholesterol, and blood pressure are better than when I was 16 when I was 6'2" and 185 lbs of bones. (You know you are getting old when you are chatting with guys online about your cholesterol and heart rate.)

The best part is you are teaching your kids a lesson in wellness that 90% of the US doesn't get. I have 5 kids and fitness is a way of life for them. They will see mom and dad doing it, and they will want to do it too. No matter who you are, your kids will look up to you like a superhero (until age 12).

BTW: expect to go on episodes of loosing and gaining weight. I went from size 38 pants to 34 and actually picked up 5 lbs in the process. I went from stretching the waistband to having baggy waistbands and stretching the thighs. Shoulders, neck, ams, thighs, etc are a lot more muscular. No more saggy man boobs. Still a bit of a beer belly, but nothing like it was before.:thumbsup:


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

dh1 said:


> Check out coolrunning.com , there is a newbie section with Cto5K training plans galore. Even though you consider yourself an athlete, treat running or any repetitive impact sport as if you have never exercised before.


Their Couch to 5k program is the one that I used as well. It is tough (especially early on) to keep your pace s-l-o-w. But it helped a ton with avoiding shin splints so far.... of course, I pulled my calf muscle on the last run of the program and I'm still dealing with that. I'm probably sidelined for another week or so before I will run again....


----------



## chrmoon (Jan 1, 2007)

*Tips...*

Pick up a copy of "Slow Fat Triathlete" by Jayne Williams. The book is not a training guide in the traditional sense but it does offer a some good advice for people just starting out. I actually have a copy of the book and have already read it twice. If you PM me a mailing address I would give you mine.

-C


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

others have summed up running training pretty well, but swimming...

first, how is your form? This is the most important thing to work on, hopefully you have a swimmer friend or you can ask someone at the pool to take a look at you in the water. In the water form matters more than strength, and it isn't going to improve on it's own - it will probably in fact get worse as you start to develop bad habits (like not finishing your stroke). 

Also, be aware that open water swimming is somewhat different than pool swimming. There will be people very close to you, and you will not have the marks on the bottom or lane lines to guide you, you might want to get in the habit of lifting your head once in a while to look forward. 

All that said, the swim is only around 800m and honestly, no one ever won a triathlon in the swim. I'd say your main focus should be, as you say not drowning, and having enough left for the bike and run.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I travel a lot for work so I feel your pain.......this is what I did in late sept (I have lost 23 pounds and kept it off and everyday the high weight limit doesn't go over 207(even when I am pigging out)

*on the road *Anyway, road food sucks-nothing taste good except those big fat steaks and burgers.....anyway start eating salads with chicken and some onions on top....order that first and eat it and then order more if you have too but that will fill you up.....

*on the road *....join a gym for 2 weeks (that is what I do everytime I travel......some places just give you a 2 week free pass to try the place out...I even bought the staff pizza for a trade out....I like the elipitical and bike(obvious) but elipitical burns more calories......stay on at least 45 minutes......then lift weights.......2 hours of gym at night is better then eating potato chips and drinking beer at night in the hotel room or getting into trouble at the bar.

*at home and road diet * *I think the biggest difference is eating breakfast*..it has helped me lose the weight very easy

...at home I eat chicken soup for breakfast (I add a little feta or parmessian cheese), but it is only 220 calories and fills you up......a low fat chocalote milk for lunch if I am not hungry(400 calories) or if I am hungry this will be my big meal or a salad........dinner depends on lunch....a lite lunch bigger dinner and a heavy lunch a lite dinner.....I snack on carrots and spoon fulls of peanut butter....I have found that I eat less food becuase I fill up faster too...if you feel full stop eating....don't finish to finsh your meal....I use the doggie bag alot now (almost everytime I go out)

for me...I am very lazy, but this diet is very easy for me to lose...I eat anything I want...some weekends it is beer, wings, chips, beer and I still don't get over 207. I use to dream about looking on the scale and seeing 207....but the main thing....replace some meals with a salads...lay off the bacon and cheeses (I do like blue cheese though)

hopefully that helps


----------



## Veracity (Mar 5, 2006)

I did my first Xterra last year in Temecula. It was a great course. I trained pretty well for the bike and run, and got into the pool twice weekly for the swim. However, the swim kicked my ass. if you haven't done alot of open water swimming stand by. The current, but especially the amount of people threw my whole game plan off. This coming year I will be more prepared.

If you go with the attitude that you just want to finish, you will do fine. You have to remember there is always someone a little better. If you go out to fast, you will blow up and I would think the walk of shame back would be worse than anything else.

It was a great experience, and for anyone who rides off road, it's a blast.:thumbsup:


----------

